# Dorian Yates-Today?



## Testosterone (Sep 29, 2003)

We're listening too much of a fuss about todays Pros like Markus Ruhl or Gunter .....Ronnie & Cutler....
Where would Dorian Yates stand against these guys if he was to compete today assuming that he came in 95 Olympia Shape and determination?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2003)

*markus*


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Dorian would have a slight disadvantage due to his size...I think at his peak he competed at around 240-250, and these monster guys now are competing at above 250 for the most part.  

However, if he came in in the same shape as '95?  No question...he'd blow most of them totally off of the stage, because he had amazing presence and posing ability.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 2, 2003)

remember that Dorian was the last guy to beat Ronnie at a Mr o


----------



## Flex (Oct 2, 2003)

Just so you guys know, they used my body with Markus Ruhl's head in that picture up there to try to intimidate his competition 

Is it working?

Ya Dorian was the last guy to beat Ronnie,but Ronnie wasn't ANYWHERES near what he is today. Ronnie in his prime (i think it was '98) blows away any BB of all time.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

I think if Dorian came back "healthy" and his bicep wasn't so disformed from that tear, he would not only hang with the best of them but beat them all.  I don't care what the scale says, I always said I didn't like his physic because he was such a freak of nature, that is what he would compete against a handful of freaks.  I'd put him 1st or 2nd.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, if Dorian had never retired, he would have never lost since that seems to be the way things go.  If he came back now, it wouldn't matter cuz Ronnie is the reigning champ and will remain that way til he retires.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

We think VERY alike Dale in fact soo close that I could swear you cut and pasted one of my posts on the subject because your post looks very similar to some I've made in the past.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 2, 2003)

he did......you caught him.....he he he. we all do that, instead of wasting time talkin I just cut and paste replys from your archive fire, don't tell anyone though..


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

hahahaha  you do not Gr8  hahahaha


----------

